# What is the best gadget you've got in your van?



## Acidclown33 (May 19, 2016)

I've put an electric blanket on my bed and wired up a separate inverter to run it. I butchered the inverter and extended the on/off switch to the side of the bed so I can just flick it on whenever I want a warm bed. Definitely my best addition to the van yet! 

What's the best gadget in your van?


----------



## trevskoda (May 19, 2016)

Why did you just not buy a remote switch from ebay a few pound,i have my step lights working with this so if at night i can find a get into van.


----------



## Robmac (May 19, 2016)

Karcher window Vac. Great for condensation on windows and cleaning the shower.


----------



## Sindbad (May 19, 2016)

A two litre water bottle in a black sock inside my windscreen.


----------



## 2cv (May 19, 2016)

I got a 12v vac from TK Maxx for £6, works really well. Also I agree with Robmac, Karcher is really handy.


----------



## pochaie (May 19, 2016)

*Hot water bottle...*

...very useful on cool  evenings  and my TMATE mobile power unit, very useful for phone/tablet charge.


----------



## Haaamster (May 19, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Karcher window Vac. Great for condensation on windows and cleaning the shower.



Also good for sucking up spilled doombar I hear.


----------



## Byronic (May 19, 2016)

Electric powered extending motorbike rack..  

On the other hand, the rack/motorbike are the worst gadgets according to the missus, but what does she know?


----------



## carol (May 19, 2016)

Sindbad said:


> A two litre water bottle in a black sock inside my windscreen.



Does the sock HAVE to be black or will a dark blue one work?


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 19, 2016)

Oyster Karo satellite and Sky box, sad I know.
Don't need an electric blanket or hot water bottle, use the heating system to keep warm.


----------



## The laird (May 19, 2016)

The wife As rob stated Karcher for Windows


----------



## maingate (May 19, 2016)

Long range wifi aerial and a Dashcam.


----------



## molly 2 (May 19, 2016)

TV, solar panel for TV,  remote for TV, TV signal finder , spare  TV ,TV Time's.


----------



## Jo001 (May 19, 2016)

Satnav with the vehicle size to stop us going under low bridges etc.


----------



## Sindbad (May 19, 2016)

carol said:


> Does the sock HAVE to be black or will a dark blue one work?



That depends upon the colour's resistance to fading. The thermal absorption will diminish as the colour fades in sunlight, so my black sock is now mid grey. Its time I exchanged it with the left one.  :cool1:


----------



## pughed2 (May 19, 2016)

*long range wi fi aerial?*

maingate, where do you get a long range wi fi aerial?; I presume they will pick up a smaller signal. But how good are they? and how do they connect to tablet. How much do they extend range, and how much to buy?.............steve bristol


----------



## Robmac (May 19, 2016)

Just been reminded (Thanks Gordon!).

I find this invaluable;

EC Technology Portable 2nd Gen Deluxe 22400mAh 3 USB Power Bank - Black&Red


----------



## 1 Cup (May 19, 2016)

*Hi*

Just got vacume bags for quilt and pillows.
Now a tidy mh.:wacko: thanks Phill


----------



## maingate (May 19, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> maingate, where do you get a long range wi fi aerial?; I presume they will pick up a smaller signal. But how good are they? and how do they connect to tablet. How much do they extend range, and how much to buy?.............steve bristol



You can get them here. Motorhome WiFi | Improving Wireless Range for Caravans and Campervans

Mine is an old one and no longer made but is excellent. I use it with a Netbook as mine has a USB plug on the lead.

Just as an example, when I have been parked up on Lyndon Top Campsite at Rutland Water (where the WC Annual Rally is being held this weekend), I get free wifi from a Hotel several Kilometres away on the other side of Rutland Water.


----------



## vwalan (May 19, 2016)

i like the ring pull gadget they fit on beer cans . easy to use and saves carrying a bottle opener.


----------



## Makzine (May 19, 2016)

Has to be the bottle opener and corkscrew.  :wave:


----------



## vwalan (May 19, 2016)

Makzine said:


> Has to be the bottle opener and corkscrew.  :wave:



cans have ring pulls. go to spain wine comes in litre cartons either flaps or screw topped . 
they work.


----------



## Makzine (May 19, 2016)

vwalan said:


> cans have ring pulls. go to spain wine comes in litre cartons either flaps or screw topped .
> they work.



Just not the same, sorry but old fashioned here :wave:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 19, 2016)

Best gadget is the lack of them.


----------



## BrianG (May 19, 2016)

Helpful gadgets. 1) reversing camera, especially when driving in Europe. 
                        2)  reversing sensors, just to make sure.       
                                ps. KEEP WELL CLEAR WHEN I REVERSE.
                        3)  air horn, cos I get ratty if you're in my way.
Essential gadget,  only THE WIFE. Excellent Cook. & and pretty good at a few other things.


----------



## Wully (May 19, 2016)

It's got to be the fridge love ma beer as cold as possible


----------



## The laird (May 19, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> It's got to be the fridge love ma beer as cold as possible



Hey Wully when are you changing yer profile from that beloved day van to the beast?
Regards gordon


----------



## rockape (May 19, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> TV, solar panel for TV,  remote for TV, TV signal finder , spare  TV ,TV Time's.


I think you have forgotten the spare, back up solar powered tv!!!


----------



## QFour (May 19, 2016)

Waffle Boards and a few blocks of wood. They have many uses but mainly for levelling.

..


----------



## Acidclown33 (May 19, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Why did you just not buy a remote switch from ebay a few pound.



There's no need to buy a remote switch, it's already got a switch, which I removed and made it remote myself. Theres more satisfaction to doing something different rather than just buying a thing.


----------



## Asterix (May 19, 2016)

I've got one of those blue light bug zapper things which looks to be an original fitting,sorts out those mozzies without needing to resort to sprays.


----------



## Wully (May 19, 2016)

The laird said:


> Hey Wully when are you changing yer profile from that beloved day van to the beast?
> Regards gordon



I'm scared to look at the thing even in a photo.it costs me money just to look it's a big strong van but me and the family need one of those converted unimogs. Cheers Wully.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 19, 2016)

The best gadget I fitted was the ejector seat on the passenger side,  my driving does not get criticised any more :wacko:


----------



## Byronic (May 19, 2016)

maingate said:


> You can get them here. Motorhome WiFi | Improving Wireless Range for Caravans and Campervans
> 
> Mine is an old one and no longer made but is excellent. I use it with a Netbook as mine has a USB plug on the lead.
> 
> Just as an example, when I have been parked up on Lyndon Top Campsite at Rutland Water (where the WC Annual Rally is being held this weekend), I get free wifi from a Hotel several Kilometres away on the other side of Rutland Water.



I've had an Alfa Flat Panel Directional for many years. But with cheap and easy 3G/4G I've found I rarely use it nowadays, additionally P/W protection seemed to be ever increasingly the norm, which didn't help, that and the faffing around trying to get the signal.
You appear to have identified and make use of a few choice repeat locations so it would make sense to use those WIFI hotspots, may as well fill your boots!


----------



## Pauljenny (May 19, 2016)

I used to carry a heavy,bulky 1970s transistor radio so that I could listen to Radio 4 Long Wave and BBC. World Service.
A Sony SRS-X2 Bluetooth mini speaker.
Small, powerful,enhanced Stereo and it's rechargeable. Runs off the smartphone. The van radio,even with Bose speakers, is crappy, compared to this little beauty.

We also carry 2 of the lightest Extending clothes props. 
Great for stretching crossways,cupboard to cupboard, to hang and air the bedding on wet days.


----------



## Robmac (May 19, 2016)

I keep a small battery powered Sony Radio in the van. It takes 2xAA batteries and will last 6-7 days without being switched off!!

It cost me £6 a few years back. Ok, it's not the highest quality sound, but good enough!


----------



## pgandt (May 19, 2016)

Having internet access. I full time in my van and without it I would be really lost. Keeps me in touch with my family but also brilliant for information


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 19, 2016)

A cheap fluid filled compass off of ebay,I am quite distrustful of any satnav device so a quick glance at the compass
 confirms we are going in the correct general direction.


----------



## Allen (May 20, 2016)

Acidclown33 said:


> I've put an electric blanket on my bed and wired up a separate inverter to run it. I butchered the inverter and extended the on/off switch to the side of the bed so I can just flick it on whenever I want a warm bed. Definitely my best addition to the van yet!
> 
> What's the best gadget in your van?


My dog.
She'll keep me warm enough.
Also doubles as an intruder alarm.
No wires needed and no danger of electric shock.


----------



## Haaamster (May 20, 2016)

Head torch, good for reading in bed without using leccy. Can also be as ambiant light by wrapping it around a 2 litre milk bottle filled with water.


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (May 20, 2016)

Hydraulic levelling system..... push of a button one minute later hey presto.....level


----------



## caledonia (May 20, 2016)

My £5 solar shower.


----------



## alexander160 (May 20, 2016)

*Gadgetr*



caledonia said:


> My £5 solar shower.


Engine heat exchanger


----------



## yorkslass (May 20, 2016)

Allen said:


> My dog.
> She'll keep me warm enough.
> Also doubles as an intruder alarm.
> No wires needed and no danger of electric shock.



Only problem is they need regular topping up and emptying.


----------



## Sindbad (May 20, 2016)

caledonia said:


> My £5 solar shower.



Mine will have cost £5 less than yours, when my socks match again.  ​:cool1:


----------



## n brown (May 20, 2016)

A gadget that takes the top off your beer bottle and fires it across the van. Hours of fun for me,not so much for her though !


----------



## Byronic (May 20, 2016)

Aquaticaquarian said:


> Hydraulic levelling system..... push of a button one minute later hey presto.....level



and hey presto, are you then parking or camping? Could be an issue to a "Wilder".


----------



## Sky (May 20, 2016)

Fly gun - don't have to get out of bed to get the little b**tards.


----------



## 2cv (May 20, 2016)

Sky said:


> Fly gun - don't have to get out of bed to get the little b**tards.



The reviews of that on Amazon are hilarious.


----------



## Robmac (May 20, 2016)

2cv said:


> The reviews of that on Amazon are hilarious.



I've just read a few Bill.

I will save the rest for entertainment later!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 20, 2016)

Been having a good laugh at the Amazon reviews.

Just 2 lines did it for me.

"Tips - do not use if you have a collection of priceless porcelain or similar.
- do not check it is loaded properly by holding it up to your nose and firing "


----------



## Mul (May 20, 2016)

We've an Executioner Pro. Use it at home and take it in the 'home too. Batteries last for ages and spark noise associated with electric shock is really quite satisfying in a sadistic way.

When the Conservatory is full of the little buggers you can play an endlessly fun game -> creep up & challenge yourself to see how many you get in a single swipe.

Alternatively sit in a strategic place very quietly arm out wait for one to innocently land on it and KAPOW. :banana:


----------



## carol (May 20, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I keep a small battery powered Sony Radio in the van. It takes 2xAA batteries and will last 6-7 days without being switched off!!
> 
> It cost me £6 a few years back. Ok, it's not the highest quality sound, but good enough!



I've got a Sony too, Rob. Compared to the DAB radios the battery life is phenomenal. Even after previous trips and my 7 week winter one, the batteries are still going strong. Sod's law says I'll probably need to change them next time I switch it on though!


----------



## Robmac (May 20, 2016)

carol said:


> I've got a Sony too, Rob. Compared to the DAB radios the battery life is phenomenal. Even after previous trips and my 7 week winter one the batteries still going strong. Sod's law says I'll probably need to change them next time I switch it on though!



Yeah Carol, My DAB lasts 24 hours if I'm lucky. I've given it to my son!

I like to leave the radio on all day and night so the little Sony is ideal.


----------



## carol (May 20, 2016)

Roberts do a great one which you can top up from the mains. You can't play and have it plugged in at the same time but it's a lovely radio. I know you like a good radio!


----------



## n brown (May 20, 2016)

forgot my MiniRig and mp3- brilliant


----------



## Acidclown33 (May 21, 2016)

Mul said:


> View attachment 42061
> 
> We've an Executioner Pro. Use it at home and take it in the 'home too. Batteries last for ages and spark noise associated with electric shock is really quite satisfying in a sadistic way.
> 
> ...



Yes! I've got one of these too, the Pro version is better than the standard one, it'll take down a wasp with a few hits and fresh batteries


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 21, 2016)

Mul said:


> View attachment 42061
> 
> We've an Executioner Pro. Use it at home and take it in the 'home too. Batteries last for ages and spark noise associated with electric shock is really quite satisfying in a sadistic way.
> 
> ...



We've just got the standard fly swatter,affectionately known as the ''twatter''.


It takes a bit of skill and patience-neither of which I possess.After miscalculating and twatting one of the dogs around the head it is now almost impossible to get the twatter out as both dogs go crazy and try to chew it up.


----------



## Tbear (May 21, 2016)

Sky said:


> Fly gun - don't have to get out of bed to get the little b**tards.



Just ordered one. 

Richard


----------



## trixie88 (May 21, 2016)

*trixie88*



caledonia said:


> My £5 solar shower.



hmm sounds interesting.     tell me more please


----------



## Tbear (May 21, 2016)

trixie88 said:


> hmm sounds interesting.     tell me more please



Solar Shower

There are bigger better ones.

MFH Solar Shower 40L | Black | Military 1st

Richard


----------



## Barry72 (May 21, 2016)

Great thread for tips and a few laughs. I have bought the iBoost for wifi and a new Huawei MiFi device (for 3/4g) that takes an antenna connection after only getting a signal by trapping my old one in the sky light last trip. Unfortunately I need to have internet at all times as I'm self employed.

Now ordering the Karcher window vac and of course the...........................................FLY GUN!!!!!!

Barry.


----------



## 2cv (May 21, 2016)

Im going to be watching out at Rutland with the risks of everyone practicing with their newly acquired Fly Guns!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (May 22, 2016)

*Battery to Battery  Charger*

Got to be my Sterling 120 amp Battery To Battery charger, I,m never without power


----------



## wildman (May 22, 2016)

my maid of all work, does the washing up cooking, cleaning, passes me the things I cannot reach.


----------

